# My take on the Doomblaster of Khorne - pic heavy



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

As some may have noticed, I put up a request about sizes of superheavies in the apoc section, with the intention of kit - bashing two rhino's into a doomblaster.

After much carefully cutting (and cursing) I've go the basics done.
Sorry about the pics, I was in a rush.

Its about the size of a baneblade, which I rekon is about right, as they have the same number of structure points.

Unfortunately I've had to use clear plasticard, but hopefully the details will be there.
The zerker next to it is for a size comparison.

Side view









Front view










Angled view









Top view








Still needs the top put on RHS track and GS on back to cover gap between hulls. Also needs dorrs put on

Gun carriage and doom mortars side on








These will be detailed with shull symbols eventually

Gun carriage and doom mortars front









Gun carriage and doom mortars vertical









Base of doom mortar









Random zerker. Sorry, put this guy in because I like the pose, and he's not worth a thread on his own!









The whole thing needs spiking up and tidying up, but its nearly there.

I am looking at how to represent runes of the blood god, apart from the two ymbols I have from the accessory sprue, suggestions welcomed.

C&C if you please!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Personally, the vehicle symbols should be just fine, but if you really want you could try carving some into the hull in random bits and make a blood affect dripping from it. Or with all that extra space by the gun carriage make a nice little fountain which spills out blood. (wet stuff mixed with red paint normally works)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lots of brass and skulls could look rather good too.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good so far, will keep an interested eye on this threadk:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I may be obtaining more symbols soon. If so I may put them in a row, on a rectangle of plasticard, and put them just behind the hatches, angled at about 45degrees.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update time*

I've added spikes and chains now. I am waiting on more khorne symbols to finish off the other side.




























The next step is to sort out skull symbols on the mortars. Possibly runes aswell.

Also in the last few day did this bloke. He'll be a skulll champ of lord, depending on points.










C&C please (on both!)


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

id cut him off at the waist or knees and use him for a tank commander on your doomblaster.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Looks great! a different aproach to anything is always cool!
Ps: what model did you use for the skull champ?


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

1k-termie said:


> Ps: what model did you use for the skull champ?


Its the WHFB khorne champion, with the sull base removed and a bolt pistol from the zerker sprue pinned into place.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lovin the doom blaster, but were the hatches are, wouldnt there be giant vents, like on the vindicator?

but otherwise really nice conversion


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> lovin the doom blaster,



Thanks. Glad you like it.



dirty-dog- said:


> but were the hatches are, wouldnt there be giant vents, like on the vindicator?


Not something I felt fitted. Thing is the vidicator is firing a demolisher cannon, where all the fumes would end up in the crew compartment, and so needs to be vented. This is a mortar, with an open-topped firing area. So there would be no need to vent gasses. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Icidentally, anyone know where I can get hold of more khorne icons? I've run out and eba is not producing anything ueful.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

general said:


> Icidentally, anyone know where I can get hold of more khorne icons? I've run out and eba is not producing anything ueful.


www.bitsandkits.co.uk or a quick google for ''khorne bits'' might show some hits 

i like your Doom blaster. It looks a little too neat for a chaos tank if you ask me (all is practically symmetrical, including those trophy racks  I'd change that  )


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> i like your Doom blaster. It looks a little too neat for a chaos tank if you ask me (all is practically symmetrical, including those trophy racks  I'd change that  )


Thanks. 

I see what you mean about the neatness. I may try breaking off some spikes. I'm going to try to make the side look a bit different to each other by using chains etc. from the spikey sprue.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i see what you mean, about the vents,

and fair enough, i forgot that they are "mortars"

but anyway, hope it turns out well


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

It's been a while since I updated this, sorry! I've finished building the doomblaster (finally). I've got an album on photobucket here:

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll281/kenhunter42/doomblaster completed/

I doubt it will get painted for a while, as I have around 25 zerkers to finish, and am trying to work out my lord conversion.

Hope you like it and thanks to everyone for suggestions.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looks good, good on ya


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice conversion. As was mentioned, the space for the gun carriage could be used for something. Barbie heads maybe? :laugh: But yeah, the only critique of it would be that in the end it definately needs more skulls and blood. The actual model I believe has so many skulls on it that I probably wouldn't buy it because of the fact all the rest of my time for all eternity would be spent painting a mountain of little tiny skulls.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good, it definitely has a decent size. Any thought on how you or as what you'll be using it in games?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The conversion looks good but to much like the rhinos you based it off of. I knnow you said it was complete but maybe there is some room for tinkering. I would make is so the tracks met and went in one large circle instead of in sections., I would remove the front hatches, something about those makes the model look ackward on that, maybe it is because it lends to the fact that it is nothing but a large rhino. Lastly I would put something to fill the gap you have between the two chassis, to once again streamline the body.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

hephesto, I'll be using it as a doomblaster in apoc games. Outside of that, prob won't get used. If I do, probrably remove the guns and use it as an extra rhino.

djinn24, thanks for the tips. It looks a bit disjointed, because I had to use clear plasticard. I may fiddle some more, it depends how much time I have really.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

general said:


> Icidentally, anyone know where I can get hold of more khorne icons? I've run out and eba is not producing anything ueful.


Try the forgeworld brass symbols sprue

It's kinda pricey for what it is, but that's a lot of Khorne symbols and some of them are awesome


----------

